# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Vuelta a España 2014

## vetooo

*69. Vuelta a España, 23.8.-14.9.2014*

*Loukittelu WT*

*la 23.8., 1. etappi, Jerez de la Frontera - Jerez de la Frontera, 12,6 km (TTT)*


*su 24.8., 2. etappi, Algeciras - San Fernando, 174,4 km*


*ma 25.8., 3. etappi, Cadiz - Arcos de la Frontera, 197,8 km* 


*ti 26.8., 4. etappi, Mairena del Alcor - Cordoba, 164,7 km*


*ke 27.8., 5. etappi, Priego de Cordoba - Ronda, 180,0 km*


*to 28.8., 6. etappi, Benalmadena - Alto Cumbres Verdes, 167,1 km*


*pe 29.8., 7. etappi, Alhendín - Alcaudete, 169,0 km*


*la 30.8., 8. etappi, Baeza - Albacete, 207,0 km*


*su 31.8., 9. etappi, Carboneras de Guadazaon - Aramon Valdelinares, 185,0 km*


*ma 1.9., LEPOPÄIVÄ* 


*ti 2.9., 10. etappi, Real Monasterio de Santa Maria de Veruela - Borja, 36,7 km (ITT)*


*ke 3.9., 11. etappi, Pamplona - Santuario de San Miguel de Aralar, 153,4 km*


*to 4.9., 12. etappi, Logrono - Logrono, 166,4 km*


*pe 5.9., 13. etappi, Belorado - Obregon, 188,7 km*

*
la 6.9., 14. etappi, Santander - La Camperona, 200,8 km*


*su 7.9., 15. etappi, Oviedo - Lagos de Covadonga, 152,2 km*


*ma 8.9., 16. etappi, San Martin del Rey Aurelio - La Farrapona, 160,5 km*


*ti 9.9., LEPOPÄIVÄ*


*ke 10.9., 17. etappi, Ortigueira - A Coruna, 190,7 km*


*to 11.9., 18. etappi, A Estrada - Monte Castrove, 157,0 km*


*pe 12.9., 19. etappi, Salvaterra do Mino - Cangas do Morrazo, 180,5 km*


*la 13.9., 20. etappi, Santo Estevo de Ribas de Sil - Puerto de Ancares, 185,7 km*


*su 14.9., 21. etappi, Santiago de Compostela - Santiago de Compostela, 9,7 km (ITT)*




*Kartta*

----------


## vetooo

Lisähöpinää #1

----------


## vetooo

Lisähöpinää #2

----------


## vetooo

*Vuelta a España, kokonaiskilpailun voittajat 1990-2013*

1990 Marco Giovannetti (ITA)
1991 Melchor Mauri (ESP)
1992 Tony Rominger (SUI)
1993 Tony Rominger (SUI)
1994 Tony Rominger (SUI)
1995 Laurent Jalabert (FRA)
1996 Alex Zülle (SUI)
1997 Alex Zülle (SUI)
1998 Abraham Olano (ESP)
1999 Jan Ullrich (GER)
2000 Roberto Heras (ESP)
2001 Angel Casero (ESP)
2002 Aitor Gonzalez (ESP)
2003 Roberto Heras (ESP)
2004 Roberto Heras (ESP)
2005 Roberto Heras (ESP)
2006 Alexander Vinokourov (KAZ)
2007 Denis Mentshov (RUS)
2008 Alberto Contador (ESP)
2009 Alejandro Valverde (ESP)
2010 Vincenzo Nibali (ITA)
2011 Juan Jose Cobo (ESP)
2012 Alberto Contador (ESP)
2013 Chris Horner (USA)


*Vuelta a España, eniten kokonaiskilpailun voittoja*
*
4 voittoa*
Roberto Heras (ESP) | 2000, 2003, 2004, 2005
*
3 voittoa*
Tony Rominger (SUI) | 1992, 1993, 1994
*
2 voittoa*
Gustaaf Deloor (BEL) | 1935, 1936
Julian Berrendero (ESP) | 1941, 1942
Jose Manuel Fuente (ESP) | 1972, 1974
Bernard Hinault (FRA) | 1978, 1983
Pedro Delgado (ESP) | 1985, 1989
Alex Zülle (SUI) | 1996, 1997
Alberto Contador (ESP) | 2008, 2012


*Vuelta a España, eniten kokonaiskilpailun voittoja, aktiivipyöräilijät*

*2 voittoa*
Alberto Contador (ESP) | 2008, 2012

*1 voitto*
Alejandro Valverde (ESP) | 2009
Vincenzo Nilbai (ITA) | 2010
Juan Jose Cobo (ESP) | 2011
Chris Horner (USA) | 2013

----------


## vetooo

Lisähöpinää #4

----------


## mjjk

Horner ulkona kisasta ennen starttia.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...ortisol-levels

----------


## VesaP

Ja Froome vetänyt lipat eilen kun ovat olleet tutustumassa TTT baanaan:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froo...e-vuelta-crash

"Ei käynyt kuinkaan" mutta toisaalta niinhän ne taisivat sanoa Tourillakin ja ranne silti murtunut...

----------


## OJ

> Horner ulkona kisasta ennen starttia.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...ortisol-levels



Ei kuulemma onneksi ole mitään mikä voisi liittyä douppingiin.

----------


## bluebike

*Kokonaisikilpailu*

Urgh... oikeastaan täältä puuttuu vain Nibali ja viime vuoden voittaja Horner.

Pääosissa: Froome, Contador, Quintana

Vanhat tekijät: Purito, Evans, Valverde

Nuoret: Aru, Kelderman, Betancour, Dupont, Barguil

Mukana myös: Zubeldia, Gunego, Niemiec, Ten Dam, Sami Sánchez, Hesjedal, Martin,  Van Den Broeck

Odotettavissa melkein liikaa.   

*Kirimiehet*

Kirimiesten elämä on tehty surkeaksi....

Vain etapit 2, 8, 12, 17 ovat kirimiehille sopivia profiilien mukaan.... 

Niinpä mukana on heitä vain harvempi tahi vähemmän edustava joukko:

Sagan, Bouhanni, Degenkolb, Hutarovich, Ferrari, Jacopo Guarnieri, Matthews, Hofland, Bennati (ja Boonen).

Eli Cavendish, Kittel, Greipel, Demare poissa....

----------


## kukavaa

bluebike ei pidä uran urania minään? ite luulen että sen voi mainita.

----------


## Adrift

Pystyykö Eurosport palyeriä ostamaan vaan kuukaudeksi kerrallaan vai onko se aina kestotilaus, jota velotetaan kuukausittain automaattisesti? Tässä pohdin, että kai se pitäs Vueltan ajaksi ostaa, kun netistä löytyvät ilmaset streamit on aina niin kuppasia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Googol

> Pystyykö Eurosport palyeriä ostamaan vaan kuukaudeksi kerrallaan vai onko se aina kestotilaus, jota velotetaan kuukausittain automaattisesti? Tässä pohdin, että kai se pitäs Vueltan ajaksi ostaa, kun netistä löytyvät ilmaset streamit on aina niin kuppasia



Se täytyy kai perua, muuten veloitetaan automaattisesti. Ja muistaa ottaa sillä kalliimmalla hinnalla, kun halvempi on 12 kuukaudeksi.

----------


## Adrift

> Se täytyy kai perua, muuten veloitetaan automaattisesti. Ja muistaa ottaa sillä kalliimmalla hinnalla, kun halvempi on 12 kuukaudeksi.



Näinpä kai. Pitää vaan muistaa perua se sitten ajallaan...

----------


## Th90

> Näinpä kai. Pitää vaan muistaa perua se sitten ajallaan...



Sen voi myös perua heti kun tilaus on maksettu ja saa silti katsoa tilatun kuukauden ajan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuosikymmenen Vuelta menossa?

Joukkueaika-ajon jälkeen johtajanpaitaa pitänyt ex-Euskaltel-aika-ajo-spesialisti Jonathan Castroviejo menetti sen tallitoverilleen Alejandro Valverdelle. Jos tämä tuntui jotenkin tutulta tapahtumalta, voin kertoa että punapaita vaihtoi aivan samalla lailla omistajaa Movistarin ajajien kesken vuoden 2012 Vueltan alkuetapeilla.

Kirimiesten etapin voiton vei FDJ:n ensi-kaudella-Cofidis'n-mies-miljoonapalkalla Nacer Bouhanni joka (mm, Kittelin, Greipelin, Cavendishin ja Kristoffin ollessa muualla) otti kauden kymmenennen voittonsa.




Tänään ajetaan hieman klassikkotyyppinen vajaan kahdensadan kilometrin osuus jonka lopussa on useimmat kirimiehet pudottava puolentoista kilometrin nousu. Kenties Saganin tai Gilbertin päivä? Tämänvuotisen Vueltan jippona lähtö - kruunustaan luopunutta kuningasta kunnioittaen ja uutta kruununkantajaa juhlien - tapahtuu Cádizin satamasta Espanjan laivaston maihinnousutukialus Juan Carlos I:n kannelta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään jo mäkiä.

----------


## bluebike

> bluebike ei pidä uran urania minään? ite luulen että sen voi mainita.



Olen pahaillani unohduksesta.  Olen kai kuullut joskus liikaa Duran Durania, joten Uran Uran pääsi unohtumaan tuossa tähtisateessa.

----------


## r.a.i

Aikaa hauskaa oli tuo Froomen kuikuilu tuossa loppunousussa. Tsekkasi useamman kerran, että missä Pistolero menee. Pelkääkö se nyt oikeesti keskenkuntoista kaveria noin paljon? Toisaalta aika hyvin Pistolero ajoi tuossa lopussa - pari kertaa veti välin kiinni ja muun porukan siinä mukana...

----------


## kukavaa

Kalle Petskun osalta kisa meni jo, hö. Mutta Loton Ridleyt on kyllä helkkarin hyvän näkösiä.

----------


## pulmark

> Kalle Petskun osalta kisa meni jo, hö. Mutta Loton Ridleyt on kyllä helkkarin hyvän näkösiä.



Laihduttaa ensin muutaman kilon tulevina viikkoina ja sitten 3 viikolla kamppailee etappivoitoista. MM-kisat kenties myös tähtäimessä. :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

> Laihduttaa ensin muutaman kilon tulevina viikkoina ja sitten 3 viikolla kamppailee etappivoitoista. MM-kisat kenties myös tähtäimessä.



joo, toivoa sopii. tuollahan se paolinin paikalla puuskutti jonkun aikaa kunnes katosi kuvista. ollut jotenkin vaikeasti sisäänpäästävä kiertue tämä, veikkailut menneet pahasti käteen. aru ja martin sprintin top-kybässä. 
semmosen hauskan kertoi britti selostaja, että cancelera oli laihtunut eilisen etapin aikana 4,5 kiloo, vaikka oli kitannut kymmenen putelia vettä, tai jotain semmosta.

Edit. Minnekä Quintana hävis?

----------


## fyah

Betancur on kyllä surkuhupaisa kaveri. Tulee vähän kotimaiset mäkihyppääjät mieleen jotenkin. Äijä voittaa ensin ylipainoisenakin Paris-Nicen ja ajaa muutenkin hyvin Euroopassa ja häipyy sitten moneksi kuukaudeksi Kolumbiaan lyömään vetoa kukkotappeluista ja juomaan kaljaa (huhujen mukaan). Pyörään ei ainakaan oo kauheesti koskenut jos elopainosta jotain voi päätellä. Aivan rapakunnossa ajelee sitten pääjoukon perässä tähän tapaan 

Ei minkäänlaista asennetta hommaan. Toiset tulee ajamaan murtuneella jalalla Vueltaa, toisia ei saada ajamaan edes tollasta pikku kyläkisaa kuin tour de france koska ei vaan kiinnosta. Ihme kyllä Vueltaan sitten 10 kg ylipainoisena ottamaan varotuksia auton peesissä kruisailusta...Ei muuta kun tervemenoa takaisin continental-tasolle!

----------


## kuovipolku

Kerrotaan että Betancurilla olisi ollut ja kenties on yhä riesanaan pitkittyvä ja kovasta harjoittelusta tai kisaamisesta uudelleen paheneva virustauti. Olipa niin tai näin, tieto tai huhu siitä että ensi kaudella Bananito ajaa maanmiehensä ja ystävänsä Rigoberto Uranin tukena Omega Pharma-Quick Stepissä.

----------


## fyah

Jep, näinhän sitä huhutaan. Joka tapauksessa on yleisesti tiedossa että Carlos on myös laiska harjoittelija mutta superlahjakas (kuten monet muutkin kolumbialaiset). Eikä tautikaan selitä sitä että ei ole missään yhteydessä työnantajaansa tai tavoitettavissaa. Itse veikkaan että tauti on nimeltään laiskuus. 

On tosiaan arveltu että menisi joko OPQS:ään mikä kävisi järkeen tai sitten Alonson talliin (joka siis on hakenut nyt sitä wt-lisenssiä ja näyttäisi suurella todennäköisyydellä toteutuvan). Rigoberto ja Nairo "tiedetään" kovina ja päämäärätietoisina harjoittelijoina myös silloin kun ovat kotimaassaan treenaamassa kisatauoilla. Sinällään muutto Rigon kanssa samaan talliin saattaisi herätellä myös Betancuria.

Itse kisasta voisi sanoa että ihan viihdyttäviä etappeja tähän asti ja huomenna astetta kovempaa mäkeäkin tiedossa joten eiköhän siellä pikkuhiljalleen ala voimasuhteetkin osittain selviämään, joskaan ei tietty kokonaan vielä tässä vaiheessa kisaa.

----------


## Talisker

Tänään n klo 16.20 Vuelta menee "kotikaupunkimme" Antequeran läpi ja olemme
n 89,5km kohdalla mäen töppäreellä suomenlipun kanssa ja kanuunapaidat päällä.
Ehtiiköhän Selin mukaan siihen mennessä?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tony Martinin harjoitusohjelmassa MM-kisoja varten luki tämän päivän kohdalla "pitkä VK". Siellä se vetää hatkassa ja joku takiainenkin yrittää pysyä.

----------


## kukavaa

Ai, Martinin pitkä on tänään, jes.
Kukkotappeluita ja kaljaa?? Jopas on meininki. Takatukat samassa tiimissä vois olla hyvä. Betancur ajais klassikot ja Giron, lähtis sitten kotiin lyömäänvetoa, kaljottelemaan ja syömään marsupiirakoita ja Uran Uran pääsis Tourille. 
Ei oo ollu huono toi Hugon poikakaan.

----------


## pöökke

Mielenkiintoinen loppu eilisellä etapilla missä Bouhanni protestoi Degengolbin takana (!) kun ei päästä ohi. Oliskohan Bouhannille pitänyt levittää punasta mattoa eteen ja antaa väylää edetä? Minusta tilanne ei ainakaan tv:stä katottuna näyttänyt siltä että Degengolb olisi tahallisesti peipannut eteen. Etenkin kun ottaa huomioon että itse antaa kaikkensa loppuun, niin onhan se nyt melko selvää että se fillari ei ihan luotisuoraan kulje. Tuomaristokaan ei tainnut ottaa Bouhannin protesteja kuuleviin korviinsa. Ehkä ensi kerralla sitten vähän parempi sijoittuminen loppukahinoihin että pääsee painamaan etappivoittoon..

----------


## Mikha

En itsekään ymmärtänyt Bouhannin vaahtoamista. Sillä oli hyvä mahdollisuus valita kummalta puolelta lähtee ohi ja päätyi yrittämään oikealta Degengolbin ja aidan välistä (ehkä tuulen suunnan takia?), vaikka vasemmalla oli tilaa reilusti . Ei se Degengolb kuitenkaan mitään äkkinäisiä suunnan vaihtoja tehnyt.

----------


## fyah

Tänään pikku töppyrää loppuun. Hauska nähdä miten käy; lyhyehkö ja jyrkkä nousu sopii osalle ennakkosuosikeista ja osalle ei niin hyvin kuin pidempi nousu.

OFFTOPIC: Juuh, the saga continues  :Hymy:  http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...roubles-133939

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Minäpä testasin eilen uuden oheislajin. Juomapeli, missä otetaan aina 4cl laatumallasta siinä vaiheessa, kun Selin ylistää joko Contadorin tai Saxo Tinkoffin toimintaa. Varsin viihdyttävä laji, ellei krapulaa lasketa.  :Hymy:

----------


## herne

> Minäpä testasin eilen uuden oheislajin. Juomapeli, missä otetaan aina 4cl laatumallasta siinä vaiheessa, kun Selin ylistää joko Contadorin tai Saxo Tinkoffin toimintaa. Varsin viihdyttävä laji, ellei krapulaa lasketa.



Eikö huikkaa voisi ottaa myös kun Selin kutsuu kilpailijoita 'kestävyysurheilun kuninkaiksi' tai toteaa Suomen lipun olevan maailman kaunein lippu?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Eeppinen aloitus vuorilla. Quintanan nöyrin palvelija Valverde veti loppumäessä porukan aivan hajalle. Parisataa metriä maalista hän sitten potkaisi itsensä eroon Froomesta, Contasta, Rodriguezista ja tietysti myös kapteenistaan.

Tuossa vaiheessa on mielestäni itsestään selvää, että etappivoitto on arvokkaampi kuin Quintanan muutenkin häviämät sekunnit, joten chapeau vaan! Movistarilla tulee olemaan kiinnostava tilanne kun vuoret jatkuvat.

Kaikista törkeistä ex-douppaajista Valverde on eniten minun mieleeni. Tuli takaisin vahvempana ja kokeneempana, ja kai häntä testataan siinä missä muita.

----------


## kolistelija

Joo, nyt on kisaa! GC:ssä tuskin tulee yllätyksiä, mutta tämän päiväisen perusteella kynnet voivat jyrsiytyä lyhyiksi kisan jatkuessa. Pidempiä nousuja odotellessa...

----------


## CamoN

En ole seurannut maantiepyöräilyä kovin kauaa, mutta siltä ajalta en ihan heti muista etappikilpailun etappia joka olisi kuvannut lajin luonnetta yhtä hyvin. Pitkään hatkassa ollut pari piti päänsä kylmänä ja toimi hienosti yhteen. Lopussa tietysti tapahtui heidän kannaltaan se väistämätön. Sitten nähtiinkin viiden kärkimiehen näytös jonka aikana kolme ehti väläyttää voimaansa. Hieno etappi ja tosiaan, parempaa on luvassa.

----------


## pulmark

Hieno etappi. Tunnettujen kärkiajajien lisäksi mukava nähdä mm. Aru, Chaves, Barguil ja Anacona kärjen tuntumassa. Samoin mukavaa että Gesink näyttää tekevän paluuta sydänleikkauksen jälkeen, Belkinillä meni muutenkin tänään hyvin kun kolme ajajaa TOP14. 

Vanhemmat kuskit Samuel Sanchez sekä Daniel Navarro yllättivät myös positiivisesti, kuten myös ex-Movistar Pardilla. Ainainen näkymätön mies Zubeldia jäi paljon kärjestä.

EDIT: Kokonaiskilpailussa 9 espanjalaista TOP20 :-)

----------


## r.a.i

Näyttää todella lupaavalta! Kun päästään pohjoista kohti ja kelit vähän viilenee, niin nähdään varmaan eeppistä menoa vuorilla. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että nyt löytyy useampi melko tasaväkinen kilpailija vaikka joku suosikki tipahtaisikin kilpailusta.

----------


## Munarello

Hoho, nasseri itki pari päivää sitten että häntä muka estettiin loppukirissä. Haluaisinpa kuulla nasserin kootut selitykset tuolle äskeiselle siksakilleen. Vuoroin vieraissa vai miten se menikään..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Go Anacona!

edit. Chapeau Winner!

----------


## pulmark

Taas hieno etappi. Anacona ajoi ansaitusti irtioton kautta etappivoittoon ja myös pitkältä takamatkalta takaisin TOP5. Contador on kunnossa samoin Quintana. Belkinin kaksikko näyttää hiipuvan. Froomella myös heikompi päivä.

----------


## Mikha

Viihdyttävä loppu tosiaan.Vaikka Contadorin touhuista menikin maku pilaantunut liha selittelyiden myötä, niin täytyy antaa propsit iskusta. Hienosti lähtivät myös Purito ja Quintana. Froome unohtui vissiin tuijottelemaan wattimittariaan.

----------


## r.a.i

Oho! Olipas kiharainen ITT. Nairo inhottavasti OTB ja pari kolme minsaa ainakin takkiin. Froome ei taida olla iskussa, oli aika hankalan näköistä tempopyörällä ajaminen tänään. Ei taida Bertie sittenkään olla kesken kuntoinen...Oisko jopa pakkolepo tehnyt hyvää? Valverde ajoi kovaa, samoin Uranilta hyvä veto...ei oo peli vielä selvä..

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Olis kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä Martinin ja Cancellaran tämänpäiväiset vedot "rinnakkain".
Siis missä ja millä tavoin jätkät repii eroa suhteessa toisiinsa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kärkinimien takaa Rigoberto Uran nousi kolmanneksi ja omaa ehkä mahdollisuudet palkintopallisijaan, Samuel Sanchez seitsemäntenä eli hyvissä asemissa kymppisakkiin mutta etappivoiton nappaaminen voi nyt olla hankalampaa.

----------


## Mikha

poistettu viesti... meni väärään ketjuun

----------


## Mikha

Quintana sanoo siirtyvänsä apukuskin paikalle:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quin...strophic-crash

No, tiedä sitten onko tuo vain Nairon oma kommentti heti pieleen menneen aika-ajon jälkeen vai onko asiasta jo keskusteltu tallin kanssa. Voisin kuvitella, että tallipäällikkö haluaa arvioida asian rauhassa ja ehkä myös tarkistaa Quintanan kondiksen tänään. Mäkiähän kisassa vielä riittää, joten iskussa oleva kaveri saa kyllä tarvittaessa isojakin eroja aikaiseksi. Helppoa 3:25 kurominen Contadoriin nähden ei tietty tule olemaan. Etenkin kun muitakin vahvoja ehdokkaita punapaitaan riittää.

----------


## PHI

Nairo on keskeyttänyt Vueltan. 11. etapista oli ajettu 20km, kun joutui uuteen kolariin ja vietiin ambulanssilla
sairaalaan tutkimuksiin.

Voi h**vetin h**vetti  :Irvistys:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oletan että tämän vuoden kolinoista otetaan opiksi ja tulevaisuuden GC-kuskien harjoitteluun ja mentaliteettiin tulee muutoksia.

Nibalin ominaisuuksilla pärjää: pyörän hallinta, klassikkokuskin ajosilmä ja sijoittuminen, aggressiivisuus. Sen sijaan Froomen ja Quintanan kaltaiset aerobiset ihmekoneet ovat riskisijoitus tallille.

----------


## Rommeli

Ilmeisesti "stemmi" Froomea ei pidetä tässä kisassa uhkaajana, kun lopussa päästettiin pudotettu mies kahdesti takaisin porukkaan, kun alettiin kyttäillä muita. Suhteellisen viihdyttävä loppu joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Munarello

> Oletan että tämän vuoden kolinoista otetaan opiksi ja tulevaisuuden GC-kuskien harjoitteluun ja mentaliteettiin tulee muutoksia.
> 
> Nibalin ominaisuuksilla pärjää: pyörän hallinta, klassikkokuskin ajosilmä ja sijoittuminen, aggressiivisuus. Sen sijaan Froomen ja Quintanan kaltaiset aerobiset ihmekoneet ovat riskisijoitus tallille.



Ehkäpä noinkin, mutta ei se keveinkään pyörä itse aja mäkiä ylös, joten jos noihin edellämainittuihin ominaisuuksiin liitetään mäkikaurius niin saadaan kuka..?

----------


## CamoN

> Oletan että tämän vuoden kolinoista otetaan opiksi ja tulevaisuuden GC-kuskien harjoitteluun ja mentaliteettiin tulee muutoksia.



Froome harjoittelemaan ajamista tiiviissä ryhmässä? Contador harjoittelemaan kuoppaisen mäen laskeutumista patukka kädessä? Quintana harjoittelemaan kengän säätämistä mutkittelevalla tiellä TT-vauhdeissa?

Vähän veikkaan että tuon tason ammattilaiset pysyvät pystyssä ilman erillistä harjoitteluakin. Välillä vaan käy tuuri ja toisinaan ei.

----------


## Munarello

> Froome harjoittelemaan ajamista tiiviissä ryhmässä? Contador harjoittelemaan kuoppaisen mäen laskeutumista patukka kädessä? Quintana harjoittelemaan kengän säätämistä mutkittelevalla tiellä TT-vauhdeissa?
> 
> Vähän veikkaan että tuon tason ammattilaiset pysyvät pystyssä ilman erillistä harjoitteluakin. Välillä vaan käy tuuri ja toisinaan ei.



"Hyvin ehtii säätää kenkää.." No ei ehtinyt. Toisinaan parhaillekin käy kehnosti.

----------


## r.a.i

Ei tässä nyt varmasti ole kysymys mistään gc-kuskien menttaliteetista. Nuo jätkät istuu pyörän päällä sen verran, että varmasti osaavat käsitellä ajokkiaan. Välillä vain on paska tuuri, minkä  lisäksi tämän vuoden Toureilla on ollut vähän haasteellisia olosuhteita. Kyllähän noita ukkoja on nurin joka vuosi, nyt vain on sattunut kolisemaan ykköskuskeilla vähän normaalia enemmän.

Harmi homma Nairolle...

----------


## PHI

Nairolla on lapaluun murtuma ja leikkauspöytä odottaa:

http://www.movistarteam.com/news/201...-out-of-vuelta

----------


## OJ

Oliko täällä jo? Marcan Linkki. 

Kyllä minä sen tiesin, että maailman ylivertaisesti paras pyörämerkki vie jopa jalatonta kuskia ihan itsekseen, mutta toi video näyttää mielenkiintoiselta.

----------


## fyah

Toi mutka on niin liukas että lähtee ihan ilman mitään syytä pyörä alta niin mun mielestä ei ole ihme että se pyörähtää siinä liukkaaalla pinnalla tolleen. 

Harmi että Nairo keskeytti mutta itse en usko (jos AC:n kunto jatkuu samana) että olisi voittanut vaikkei olisikaan kaatunut tt:ssä tai eilen. En ole nähnyt mitään niin erikoisia suorituksia vuorilla että olisi jotenkin ylivertainen muihin nähden. Girossa ei ollut läheskään näin kova jengi mukana ja sielläkin yksi vuorivoitto tuli aika kyseenalaisesti. Nairo on tulevaisuuden huippu GC-kuski ja ajaa vaivattoman näköisesti ylämäkeenkin mutta en aivan ymmärrä hypeä että kaveria olisi tullut 3,5 min takaa iisisti ja kuitannut voiton maailman parhaiden GC-kuskien nenän edestä (Nibali pois lukien kun ei aja). Siihen tarvitaan minulle vähän enemmän näyttöjä kuitenkin, pelkkä hype ei riitä.

----------


## asb

> Toi mutka on niin liukas että lähtee ihan ilman mitään syytä pyörä alta niin mun mielestä ei ole ihme että se pyörähtää siinä liukkaaalla pinnalla tolleen.



Varsinkin kun se ottaa vielä vauhtia siitä, kun pyörivä takakiekko osuu maahan. Salaliittoteoriat tuo klikkauksia.

Mistä päästäänkin mukavasti aasinsillalla toiseen aiheeseen...





> Olis kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä Martinin ja Cancellaran tämänpäiväiset vedot "rinnakkain".
> Siis missä ja millä tavoin jätkät repii eroa suhteessa toisiinsa.



Ajajien taitoihin ja ajotapaan perustuvana arvauksena sanoisin, että Martin veti kaulaa suorilla ja Cancellara yritti kuroa kiinni mutkissa. Reitin teknisyyden ansiosta Cancellara hävisi vain 11 sekuntia. MM-kisat on edelleen Martinin taskussa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Nairolla on lapaluun murtuma ja leikkauspöytä odottaa



Solisluun pää ilmeisesti mennyt samalla sijoiltaan ja kiinnitettiin tähystyksessä korppilisäkkeeseen. Tai jotain sinnepäin.

----------


## ratikka

Oli jo......

----------


## BONK

> Oliko täällä jo? Marcan Linkki. 
> 
> Kyllä minä sen tiesin, että maailman ylivertaisesti paras pyörämerkki vie jopa jalatonta kuskia ihan itsekseen, mutta toi video näyttää mielenkiintoiselta.



Kieltämättä. Inertiaa näyttäisi ainakin olevan REILUSTI enemmän kuin meikäläisen vanteissa.

Omat kisafiilikset hieman katosivat N. Quintanan mukana ja tietysti kun lähimpänä Vuelta-vertailukohtana on viime vuoden kisa jota tuli katseltua paikan päältä niin ihan yhtä intensiivisesti ei ole tullut seurattua muutenkaan.

----------


## Höysö

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/09/04...oping-in-spain

Selkeesti moottori takarenkaassa. Pyörähän oli jo pysähtynyt ja lähti sen jälkeen uudelleen liikkeelle :Cool: 
Sitten kun muistaa Cansellaran uskomattomat irtiotot ja napinpainallukset..

Aika pelleilyksi mennyt näiden kestävyysurheilun kuninkaiden edesottamukset.

----------


## r.a.i

VMP.......

----------


## Höysö

> VMP.......



Joo kieltämättä, ***** mitä paskaa. Dopingin vielä jotenkin pystyi sulattamaan, mutta tää nyt menee jo ihan täydeksi homoiluksi.

----------


## feltti

jep jep, ja froome on alien. oikeesti.

----------


## asb

> Joo kieltämättä, ***** mitä paskaa. Dopingin vielä jotenkin pystyi sulattamaan, mutta tää nyt menee jo ihan täydeksi homoiluksi.



Ylläpito vois bännätä sun kaltaiset homofobian levittäjät.


Helvetin kova ajo Bouhannilta. 12 pinnaa ja ero Kolbiin enää 24 pistettä.

----------


## vetooo

Keskenkuntoisia pyöräilijöitä kisa täynnä. Mielenkiintoista seurattavaa, kun aikaerot ovat ja tulevat pysymään hyvin pieninä.

----------


## Cat

> Keskenkuntoisia pyöräilijöitä kisa täynnä. Mielenkiintoista seurattavaa, kun aikaerot ovat ja tulevat pysymään hyvin pieninä.



Todella mielenkiintoista, kun Contador ja Froom tähtäsivät Ranskaan. Onko kunto nouseva vai jo laskussa oleva. He pettyivät Ranskassa ja mielen kuntokin vaikuttaa suorituskykyyn.

----------


## Munarello

Ryderin komea (epäilyttävän vahva kiri) etappivoitto varmaan nyt lisää spekulaatioita sääntöjen vastaisista 'lisävoimista'..?

----------


## Cat

On tärkeää että keskustelutaso pysyisi korkeana. Jotta se pysyy, pitää pystyä ennen suun avaamista katsoa ensin peiliin. Peili ei kerro omia tuntemuksia, vain näkemyksen.

----------


## Rommeli

Espanjalaiset vetävät jälleen kerran tunteella ja järki laitetaan romukoppaan. Froome sen sijaan luottaa puhtaasti matematiikkaan ja ajaa tasan sen verran mihin pystyy. Jännä jojoliike tälläkin kertaa.

----------


## CamoN

> Espanjalaiset vetävät jälleen kerran tunteella ja järki laitetaan romukoppaan. Froome sen sijaan luottaa puhtaasti matematiikkaan ja ajaa tasan sen verran mihin pystyy. Jännä jojoliike tälläkin kertaa.



Enpä tiedä onko siinä hirveästi machoilua tai muuta latinokulttuuriin liittyvää takana. Ennemmin näkisin sen niin että Contador, Rodriguez ja Valverde ajoivat mäkimaaliin perinteiseen tapaan yrittäen nujertaa vastustajat jatkuvalla hyökkäämisellä. Froome sen sijaan tiesi vastustajien W/kg:t ja aikaerot, johon vastasi tasaisen tehon politiikalla. Yllätyin vähän siitä, että viimeisillä kilometreillä oli myös tasaisia ja alamäkiosuuksia, jolloin sen tavoitetehon ylläpito ei ole yhtä yksinkertaista kuin tasaiseen 10% mäkeen. 

Jenkkiläisellä Universal Sportsilla selostajat olivat aivan ihmeissään, että miten se "uskaltaa" antaa etumatkaa. No niinpä, nyt ollaan 2010-luvulla ja taktiikat rakennetaan jossain ihan muualla kuin siellä pyörän satulassa.

----------


## BONK

> No niinpä, nyt ollaan 2010-luvulla ja taktiikat rakennetaan jossain ihan muualla kuin siellä pyörän satulassa.



Valitettavasti näin.

Minun puolestani voitaisiin palata ajassa 50 vuotta taaksepäin ja kieltää kaikki kommunikaatiovälineet, mittarit ja huoltoautot sun muut.

----------


## Rommeli

Taisi olla jo kolmas kerta, kun muut kärkimiehet repivät ja riuhtoivat edellä Froomen vetäessä tasaista tahtia. Ihan viihdyttävää tuota eri tyylien taistoa on seurata. Tosin jos Froome olisi täydessä tikissä, olisi muut kärkimiehet tapettu jo moneen kertaan.

----------


## Hääppönen

Kisasta eittämättä tulisi mielenkiintoisempi ilman härpäkkeitä. Jollain perverssillä tapaa olen alkanut diggaamaan Froomea. Kliininen kuski. Wattimittari on totuus. Ympärillä/kisassa voi tapahtua mitä tahansa, ja Froome vaan ajaa wattien mukaan. Lisäksi hyvää pyöritystekniikkaa on kiva katsella. Jotenkin etiäisenä vaan tulee mieleen Lance...

----------


## HXX1100H

Moi,  Kuten yllä todetaankin niin  katsojan kannalta kisasta tulee viihdyttävämpi kun ei tuijotella vain Wattimittaria. 

 Toisaalta jos Espanjalaisten välinen  nokittelu  jatkuu  ja  "Kellokalle" singeröi eiliseen malliin niin kisasta tulee vielä mielenkiintoisempi.

----------


## kolistelija

Ei se wattimittari mikään "tätä tahtia voit 100% varmasti ajaa nousun"-laite ole. Samalla tavalla se tasainen ajo on nopein tapa, oli mittari tai ei.

----------


## Mikha

> Ei se wattimittari mikään "tätä tahtia voit 100% varmasti ajaa nousun"-laite ole. Samalla tavalla se tasainen ajo on nopein tapa, oli mittari tai ei.



Eilen tuli mieleen, että jos spanskit olisivat hieman tehneet keskenään yhteistyötä, niin Froome olisi varmaan jäänyt aika paljon. Eli käytännössä tuon Contadorin aloittaman iskun jälkeen olisivat edes jonkin aikaa tehneet vuorovetoja ja lopussa sitten katsoneet kuka on kuka. Se olisi varmaan ollut se nopein tapa. Wattimittarimies joutui kuitenkin ajamaan tuota tasaista tahtia yksinään, sen jälkeen kun viimeinen apuajaja tipahti. Vaikka tuossa jyrkkyydessä peesistä ei tietty paljon apua ole.

No, se on kuitenkin ymmärrettävää ettei näiltä kolmelta espanjalaisilta löydy kiinnostusta tehdä sitä yhteistyötä. Ja parempi niin, koska viihdyttäväähän noita iskuja on seurata.

----------


## pulmark

Tänään vuorossa kenties reitin kuningasetappi. Sitten vasta lauantaina noustaan isompia mäkiä ennen kisan päättävää lyhyttä aika-ajoa sunnuntaina.

Puriton pitäisi tehdä eroa Froomeen ennen aika-ajoa. Saxo-Tinkoff päästänee irtiotot karkuun jotta Valverdella ei olisi mahdollisuuksia kaventaa eroa Contadoriin bonus-sekunneilla.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Mitäs nyt meinataan? Ekassa isossa mäessä Froome, Contador ja Valverde pääjoukosta irti ja ajavat hatkaa kiinni. Psykologista sodankäyntiä vai joku oikea juoni?

----------


## kukavaa

FLAIDIS!! 
Enpä oo ennen nähny.

----------


## asb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PzYs1erIcs

Olisko pitäny ottaa molemmat veke?

Edit: Se toinen oli tosin Alberton apuri, joooteen....

----------


## pulmark

Vueltan virallisten sivujen mukaan molemmat "tappelijat" otettiin pois.

----------


## Munarello

Vaikka Froome ajoi hieman yllättäen hyökkäävästi, niin lopputulema ei yllättänyt. Sen sijaan ihmettelin, kuinka 'helposti' etapin voitto ratkesi. Taitaapi olla tämän Vueltan voitto jo vähitellen ratkottu, ellei sitten tule jotain yllättäviä loukkaantumisia.

----------


## Herman

> Vueltan virallisten sivujen mukaan molemmat "tappelijat" otettiin pois.



 Cyclingnews:  Brambilla was told that he was being disqualified and did not need to ride any further. Rovny was also disqualified, but was spared having his notification televised to an international audience.

----------


## Mikha

> Vaikka Froome ajoi hieman yllättäen hyökkäävästi, niin lopputulema ei yllättänyt. Sen sijaan ihmettelin, kuinka 'helposti' etapin voitto ratkesi. Taitaapi olla tämän Vueltan voitto jo vähitellen ratkottu, ellei sitten tule jotain yllättäviä loukkaantumisia.



Itse taas hieman yllätyin, että Froome ei saanut tiputettua Contadoria kyydistä pitkällä iskulla. Vaikka Contador onkin tähän mennessä ollut niskan päällä, niin viime päivinä olin näkevinäni signaaleja että vaaka on kääntymässä toiseen suuntaan. Contador näytti esim lauantain etapin maalintulossa olevan ihan puhki. Ja jotenkin oletin että Froome on pystynyt paremmin välttämään punaisella ajoa vetäen mäet sitä kuuluisaa omaa vauhtiaan ja sitä kautta hieman säästelemään. Kai se on sitten nyt uskottava, että CF ei ole täydessä iskussa. Ei välttämättä Contadorkaan, mutta hyvin tuollakin vauhdilla näyttää saavan muut pidettyä kurissa ja nuhteessa.

Hieno kisa käynnissä kuitenkin!

----------


## CamoN

> Kai se on sitten nyt uskottava, että CF ei ole täydessä iskussa. Ei välttämättä Contadorkaan, mutta hyvin tuollakin vauhdilla näyttää saavan muut pidettyä kurissa ja nuhteessa.



Sehän tässä onkin järkyttävää, että pelotonissa on varmasti myös sellaisia joukkueen kapteeneja joilla Vuelta on ollut kauden päätavoite joko jo ennakkoon, tai muotoutunut sellaiseksi kauden aikana. Ja sitten nämä "puolikuntoiset" ennakkosuosikit saavat koko muun lauman näyttämään aivan turisteilta kun mäki nousee pystyyn.

----------


## mjjk

Twittertietojen perusteella taisivat nämä "puolikuntoiset" vetää mäkeen sellaiset wattilukemat että ei ihmekään jos muut näyttivät turisteilta.

----------


## kolistelija

> Twittertietojen perusteella taisivat nämä "puolikuntoiset" vetää mäkeen sellaiset wattilukemat että ei ihmekään jos muut näyttivät turisteilta.



Wattilukemat taitavat olla ihan linjassa samojen kundien viime vuosien tunnettujen tehojen kanssa. Esimerkiksi Froome on ajanut 400W tunnin aika-ajoja joista on ihan julkista dataa. Gesink julkaisee yleensä datansa stravassa ja sen mukaan kundi kykeni eilen "vain" 392W keskitehoon viimeisellä noin 7,3km pätkällä. Gesinkhän on pikkasen (ulkonäön perusteella, en luota netissä oleviin painotietoihin) isompi kuin Froome ja Contador. Tuollaisessa mäessä sillä yhdellä kilollakin vaan on kovin suuresti väliä.

----------


## mjjk

Varmasti näin. Kunhan mietin ettei kai 6,4 ja 6,3 w/kg viimeiseen mäkeen puskevat miehet ihan keskenkuntoisia voi olla?

----------


## kolistelija

> Varmasti näin. Kunhan mietin ettei kai 6,4 ja 6,3 w/kg viimeiseen mäkeen puskevat miehet ihan keskenkuntoisia voi olla?



Siis kisan viimeiset 5km, ei viimeinen mäki. Alkuosa maalinoususta meni aika rauhallista tahtia.

En tiedä siitä kuka on missäkin kunnossa, mutta näitä kisojahan ratkotaan tehopainoissa luokkaa 0,05W/kg eroilla. Siitä voi saada osviittaa mitä tarkoitetaan "keskenkuntoisuudella", se on kuitenkin jotain muuta kuin mitä tavallisen munkkipyöräilijän kevätkunto on.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mjjk

Huonosti valitsin sanani. Olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa viimeiset 6,05 kilometriä eikä viimeinen mäki. Onhan siinä kuitenkin yli kymmenen kilometrin ero. Tunnustan "joskus" sortuvani kirjoittamaan asioista ympäripyöreästi.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Contadorista näki kyllä maaliviivalla, että oli kaivautunut todella syvälle. Joutu keskittymään aika huomattavasti, ettei 'urheilullinen itsemurha' näkyisi päällepäin.

----------


## kukavaa

kovat otteet vueltassa. bouhouhanni, eilinen ja sit tää rodriquezin mesoominen
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/deignan-says-he-was-punched-full-in-the-face-by-rodriguez

----------


## r.a.i

Aika pienet on vielä kärjen erot. Lauantain maalinousi on semmoista herkkua, että hyytymisen sattuessa minuutin parin ero tulee helposti. Eilen mentiin aika tillin tallin tattis koko kärkiporukka. Froome on selkeesti parantanut kisan edetessä. Uskon että kärkitaistelu on tästä eteen päin kahden kauppa, taktinen etu on Contadorilla kun Froomen on tehtävä aloite ja oltava agressiivisempi. Vika tt on sen verran lyhyt, ettei siinä enää kisaa ratkaista.

Kummallista huitomista..hyvä, että molemmat laitettiin pihalle

----------


## N.N.

> FLAIDIS!! 
> Enpä oo ennen nähny.



Pitäisi panna dopingtestiin tappelijat, aina, säännönmukaisesti joka lajissa. Etenkin lätkässä tulee alkukaudesta todella vakavia taklausrikkeitä ja tappeluita, kun äijät on pumpattu täyteen testosteronia. On fakta, että hormonien käyttö lisää aggressiivisuutta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Makemarkus

Contador haisee dopingilta ei mahda mitään. Kolme viikkoa pois pyörän päältä ja kunto ei ole kadonnut mihinkään ja kun vertaa viime vuoden suorituksiin niin ei ole tullut Froomen tasolle vaan mennyt ohi. Ei ole kovin mukavaa katsottavaa tää vuelta.

----------


## Cybbe

Contadoria kyllä varmasti testataan jos ei joka niin melkein joka päivä! Kaikki konstit nuo joka talli käyttää.. Hieno etappi kyllä oli ja jännitys säilyi melkein loppuun asti.

----------


## noniinno

Jospa pidettäisi ne dopingjutut omassa viestiketjussaan. Suoraan sanottuna ei kiinnosta, mitä mieltä edellinen kirjoittaja, tai kukaan muukaan aiheesta on.
Pyydän: älkää myrkyttää tätä asiallista ja mielenkiintoista ketjua.

----------


## CamoN

> Contador haisee dopingilta ei mahda mitään. Kolme viikkoa pois pyörän päältä ja kunto ei ole kadonnut mihinkään ja kun vertaa viime vuoden suorituksiin niin ei ole tullut Froomen tasolle vaan mennyt ohi. Ei ole kovin mukavaa katsottavaa tää vuelta.



Kuten varmaan kaikki muistamme, kumpikin loukkaantui TDF:ssä ja kumpikin joutui pitämään taukoa. Mutta kummallakin on kieltämättä melko laadukkaat geenit, kun miettii miten tuo tämän päivän loppunousu eteni. Kumpikin kärkinimi pääsi mäen alle hyvin suojeltuna, lopulta Froome alkoi tehdä nöyrää duunia ja Contador seurari perässä. Haastajat jäi auttamatta jälkeen, kunnes herrat olivat kaksin. Contador ajoi taktisesti juuri oikein ja pystyi lopulta siihen mitä punapaidalta odotettiin. 

Kuinka yössä nuo kaikki muut haastajat on sitten olleet valmistautuessaan tähän etappikilpailuun, kun eivät pysty pistämään mäessä kampoihin tuon enempää. Mutta eipä siinä, se tämänkin päivän mäki oli pituudeltaan ja jyrkkyydeltään sitä luokkaa ettei sitä oikein pysty edes hahmottamaan kotisohvalta. Tarkoitan siis sitä, että vähän hämärtyy koko pelotonin sinänsä häkellyttävä suorituskyky, kun muutamat pystyy ajamaan (joukkueidensa avustamana) karkuun kerta toisensa jälkeen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Contador oli "pois pyörän päältä" viisi päivää, ajoi ensimmäisen, "yhden jalan" puolentoista tunnin lenkin kymmenen päivän kuluttua ja aloitti normaalin (teho)harjoittelun noin kuudentoista päivän kuluttua eli elokuun ensimmäisinä päivinä. Näin siis miehen itsensä ja häntä hoitaneen lääkärin haastattelulausuntojen mukaan.

----------


## kolistelija

Jotta saisi vähän perspektiiviä miten pienistä eroista tuossa puhutaan niin melko luotettavan nettilaskurin mukaan tuossa loppunousussa saa minuutin eron jo 11W tehoerolla. Ajajan 70kg painolla ja 9kg varustepainolla 400W keskiteho olisi tasan minuutin nopeampi kuin 389W. Painossa saman eron saisi jos 70kg ja 68kg ajaja ajaisivat toisiaan vastaan noin 400W teholla. Contador on saattanut säästää jo lähemmäs tuon verran ihan vaan sillä että istui peesissä koko matkan.

----------


## Makemarkus

Kaikki kunnia Contadorille ansaitsee voittonsa, mutta millä tyylillä se voitto tulee ei saa arvostusta ainakaan täältä. Tyylillä ei kuitenkaan kisoja voiteta.

----------


## kolistelija

> Kaikki kunnia Contadorille ansaitsee voittonsa, mutta millä tyylillä se voitto tulee ei saa arvostusta ainakaan täältä. Tyylillä ei kuitenkaan kisoja voiteta.



Voikoa johtoaan puolustava ajaa jollain toisella taktiikalla? Eihän siinä olisi mitään järkeä.

----------


## r.a.i

Contadoria on joskus arvosteltu liiallisesta kuumudesta kisan aikana, mutta tänä päivänä on varmaan pelotonin viisaimpia gc-kuskeja. Tänäänkin taktisesti täydellinen ajo. Jos Alberto olisi ollut takaa-ajaja, niin aivan varmasti olisi iskenyt niin monesti kun jalka olisi riittänyt. Tämä on kyllä nähty monta kertaa. Froomelta myös erinomaisen rohkea veto, tämän hetken kunto vain ei ole aivan huippua. Toivon todella, että nämä kaverit pysyvät kunnossa ja jatkavat vielä muutaman vuoden. Ehdottomasti paras gt tänä vuonna. Piste.

----------


## Mikha

Sellaista olen tässä ihmetellyt, että eikö yleiskilpailun johtajan joukkueella ole yleensä tapana, ellei jopa velvollisuutena, kontrolloida kisaa pääjoukon kärjessä ajaen? Nythän Sky on ajanut kärjessä käytännössä koko kisan ajan, vaikka Froome ei ole tainnut johtaa kisaa kertaakaan. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää tosin että AC:lla on selkeästi heikommat apuajajat käytössä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Sellaista olen tässä ihmetellyt, että eikö yleiskilpailun johtajan joukkueella ole yleensä tapana, ellei jopa velvollisuutena, kontrolloida kisaa pääjoukon kärjessä ajaen? Nythän Sky on ajanut kärjessä käytännössä koko kisan ajan, vaikka Froome ei ole tainnut johtaa kisaa kertaakaan. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää tosin että AC:lla on selkeästi heikommat apuajajat käytössä.



Tuo tasaisen kova veto vaan sopii froomelle paremmin, oletan taktiikan tulevan siitä.

----------


## asb

Espanjalaiset poliisit ovat muuten olleet aika skarppeina noissa mäkimaaleissa. Ainakin näissä etapeissa, joka olen nähnyt. Iso plussa siitä.

----------


## Mikha

^^ Tuo on totta. Skyn intressit ovat toki selvät, mutta muistelen jokun kommentoineen jossain toisessa ympäriajossa, ettei kannata ottaa kisan johtajan paitaa liian aikaisin, koska tiimiltä kuluu voimat sitä puolustaessa. Näin siis vedin johtopäätöksen että johtajan tiimin ajo kärjessä kuuluisi johonkin kirjoittamattomiin sääntöihin.

----------


## Googol

Vueltan etapit alkaa tv:stä yleensä aika myöhään. Kilpailun johtajan joukkue vetää yleensä alkuetapin ja loppuetapista sitten joku muu on usein halukas vetämään.

----------


## CamoN

Ei kai Sky tehnyt joukkueena tässä kilpailussa mitenkään merkittävästi hommia? Saattaa olla että olen seurannut etappeja huonosti, mutta omaksi mielikuvaksi jäi että ensimmäisellä viikolla kärjessä nähtiin useita joukkueita ja Sky alkoi määritellä tahtia oikeastaan vasta Contadorin päästessä lähes minuutin johtoon.

----------

